# All-New X34 MQB Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System for 8S Audi TT/TTS 2.0T EA888 Gen 3 + Raffle!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new X34 MQB Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System for the 8V/8S Audi A3/S3 & TT/TTS Quattro & MkVII Volkswagen Golf R! :thumbup:

*X34 Carbon Fiber MQB Cold Air Intake System, 8V Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R, 1.8T/2.0T Gen 3*

*Retail:* $595.00 + Shipping

​
The X34 Carbon Fiber Audi MQB Cold Air Intake System for 8V/8S Audi A3/S3/TT/TTS & MkVII Volkswagen Golf/GTI/R equipped with 1.8T/2.0T Gen 3 engines has arrived! This true cold air intake yields horsepower and torque gains throughout the powerband, with peak gains of up to 15 crank horsepower and 12 ft-lbs of torque with the factory turbocharger.

034Motorsport’s engineers thoroughly evaluated the factory airbox design to create a performance replacement that reduces pressure drop in the intake tract, while offering OEM+ fit and finish. The result is this complete one-piece MQB Carbon Fiber Air Intake Upgrade, which offers 100% bolt-on installation without the need for any additional pieces.

We're also giving one of these brand new intakes away for free! You get one entry for joining our email list, and up to 10 additional entry for each friend you refer to the raffle. :thumbup:

*Enter the MQB Cold Air Intake Giveaway Here!*

*Peak Wheel Horsepower & Torque on Stock 2016 Audi S3:*

*Stock Intake:* 232 Wheel Horsepower / 241 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
*034 Carbon Fiber Intake:* 240 Wheel Horsepower / 248 Wheel Foot-Pounds of Torque
See Dyno Chart
*Features:*

Developed In-House by 034Motorsport's Engineering Team
One-Piece Design with High-Quality Carbon Fiber Construction
OEM+ Fit & Finish Retains Factory Lower Airbox & Inlet Duct
Fully-Enclosed Design with Large Diameter 4" Inlet Pleated Cotton Air Filter
Large-Diameter CFD-Optimized Air Intake Tube
Dyno-Proven Horsepower & Torque Gains
Improved Engine & Induction Sounds
Increased Throttle Response
Improved Airflow from Factory Airbox & Intake Tube
Compatable with SAI Equipped & Non-SAI Equipped Vehicles - No Additional Parts Required!
Installs Easily in Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Carbon Fiber MQB Air Intake System
034Motorsport Double-Layer Pleated Cotton Air Filter
Integrated SAI Adapter Fitting
Installation Hardware
*Compatible Vehicles:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3 (8V - MQB) - 1.8T & 2.0T
2016 - Present Audi TT/TTS (MkIII - MQB) - 2.0T
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf/GTI/ R (MkVII - MQB) - 1.8T & 2.0T
*Please Note:* This comprehensive air intake system is designed to install on vehicles with or without factory secondary air injection (SAI) systems. No additional parts are needed!
*Product Information Sheet:*

Click Here!
*Installation Instructions:*

Download PDF
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order or Learn More!*

You May Also Be Interested In:

*Solid 8S Audi TT/TTS Quattro Rear Sway Bar Upgrade*



*8S Audi TT/TTS Dogbone Mount Insert Upgrade*



Also Available At:

Achtuning



New German Performance



VolksMuller



Drive Auto Works



Techtonics Tuning

​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders and all of the raffle entries!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

What's with the X34? New branding?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> What's with the X34? New branding?


Good question! It's actually old branding from our 2.7T Carbon Fiber Air Intake.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders! We'll have more intakes assembled and ready to ship early next week. 

Click Here to Order X34 MkIII Audi TT/TTS Performance Intake System by 034Motorsport



*Raffle Update:* You have less than two weeks left to enter, and we already have over 700 entries! 

Click Here to Enter Giveaway


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

For those of you who don't know, I recently bought a CPO Mk7 GTI 6-MT! It turned out that the original owner was actually a customer of ours, and left on a set of aftermarket HIDs, front and rear Neuspeed sway bars, and the car had a tune on it as well.

I made it almost a whole week after bringing the car to work to start tinkering. Progress! Since the car already had a mystery tune on it, I decided to use the opportunity to do some before and after testing of our X34 MQB Intake.

Installation only took about 30 minutes, including the obligatory picture-taking.










Below is the best run on the stock airbox, compared to the best run with the X34 installed. Even I was pretty surprised by the gains! 










Now, time to switch to our own software...


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders this weekend! We hope you all had a safe Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders! There's less than one week left to enter our MQB X34 Intake Giveaway, and we'll be announcing the winner at the end of next week.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Tomorrow is the last day to enter the giveaway for a chance to win one of these intakes!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Congratulations to Corey C in Arizona, who won the X34 Intake Giveaway! Thank you to everyone who participated in the raffle; we'll be sending you a follow-up email shortly.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

A local customer stopped by today with a 2015 Audi S3 to switch to our intake from a competing CF unit due to fitment issues. We did back-to-back comparison dynos of the aftermarket intake he had, the stock airbox/filter, and the 034Motorsport X34 Carbon Fiber Intake, in that order. Modifications are below.

- Stock Tune
- Milltek Turboback Exhaust

All intakes are not created equal, and some may not even yield much improvement over the stock airbox.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a superbly designed and crafted piece. I did take aaronz's advice and contrary to 034's otherwise excellent instructions installed the silicone coupler on the turbo inlet first. Thanks also to Laszlo for the extensive pre-purchase insight.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey52 said:


> It's a superbly designed and crafted piece. I did take aaronz's advice and contrary to 034's otherwise excellent instructions installed the silicone coupler on the turbo inlet first. Thanks also to Laszlo for the extensive pre-purchase insight.


I'm happy to hear you are enjoying the new intake. If you have any pictures we would love to see the intake on the car!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm happy to hear you are enjoying the new intake. If you have any pictures we would love to see the intake on the car!


Here you go Sir and Thanks again.


http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/Huey52/media/IMG_0924_zpsmisxegd3.jpg.html
http://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u535/Huey52/IMG_0918_zpsfgoe3tvu.jpg
http://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u535/Huey52/IMG_0917_zpsn1vjhzvq.jpg


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have 1 left in stock! Place your order now for the best intake out on the market!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Intakes will be back in stock early next week. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks 034 for unexpectedly sending along a lower airbox resonator chamber blank off plate. Not necessary but a classy touch from a classy outfit. Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey52 said:


> Thanks 034 for unexpectedly sending along a lower airbox resonator chamber blank off plate. Not necessary but a classy touch from a classy outfit. Thanks again! :thumbup:


You're welcome!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't miss out on  034Motorsport Spherical Rear Sway Bar End Links Giveaway!

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*

*CLICK HERE TO ENTER!*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Weren't able to make it out to Summerfest? No worries we got a video with some of the action!

*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Now live on the website our recaps of Summerfest!
*
*SUMMERFEST 2016 | 034MOTORSPORT OPEN HOUSE, DYNO DAY, BBQ, & NORCAL AUDI CLUB MEET
*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just came back from Fastivus! Who saw us out there?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank
We're proud to announce the availability of the Density Line Strut Mount for MkVII Chassis Volkswagen and 8V & 8S Chassis Audi models!


034Motorsport's Density Line Mounts are the new standard in comfort and performance. Our mounts are redesigned with performance in mind, and manufactured from high-durometer rubber for increased performance and durability, without sacrificing comfort. Density Line Mounts are void-free and fluid-free, eliminating the slop associated with the factory mounts.

*
Retail:* $49.75+ Shipping


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We just posted our recap of Fastivus!.

034Motorsport at Fastivus!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Don't forget we offer silicone boost hoses. These will no collapse under boost like the oem ones. 
*


SILICONE BOOST HOSE KIT


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*A look back at Big Socal Euro! Did any of you swing by the booth?
*

BIG SOCAL EURO 2016 | AN EVENT FOR ALL


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders! 

Any reviews to share?:thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

I know many of you have wanted to hear sound clips of our X34 MQB Air Intake... Here's an awesome video of Aaron's 2016 Audi TTS putting the intake (along with many other 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts) to the test at a regional Autocross event. Enjoy!



Aaron's TTS is running just about every 034Motorsport upgrade available for the MQB platform. 

X34 MQB Air Intake for 2016 Audi TT/TTS
MQB Dogbone Mount Insert
MQB AWD Billet Rear Subframe Mount Inserts
MkIII Audi TT/TTS Solid Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
MkIII Audi TT/TTS Rear Sway Bar End Links
034Motorsport MQB RTAB Kit (Coming Soon!)


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Carbon fiber engine cover? Nice!!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*This week only, we're offering Free Domestic Shipping for all orders over $75, and Free International Shipping for all orders over $500!
*

*Click Here to Get Your 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts!*




Terms & Conditions: Free Shipping Promotion valid for retail customer orders placed between 12:01 AM Pacific Time on Saturday, October 15th and 11:59 PM on Sunday, October 23rd. Cannot be combined with other Discounts, Promo Codes, Gift Cards, Quotes, or Coupons. 
Cannot be applied to orders retroactively. Must select Free Shipping option during checkout.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Late Halloween bump!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Is the carbon fiber engine cover surround and fuse block cover (pictured on S3 above) available for the TTS?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey52 said:


> Is the carbon fiber engine cover surround and fuse block cover (pictured on S3 above) available for the TTS?


I'll have to check with the engineering department!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Trailing arm bushings have been updated! They will now come with the complete arm with the bearing pressed in to save you some time and money!
*
Features:

Fully Assembled with New Factory Steel Trailing Arms - Simple Bolt-In Installation!
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings Featuring Teflon Race Lining
Billet Aluminum Bearing Holders - Anodized Black
Stainless Steel Bearing Spacers
Improved Handling & Road Feel
More Precise & Predictable Handling
Fully Rebuildable


SPHERICAL REAR TRAILING ARM KIT, MKV/MKVI VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/JETTA/GTI/R & 8J/8P AUDI A3/S3/RS3/TT/TTS/TTRS


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

How was everyone's Black Friday/Cyber Monday buying extravaganza! I hope no one missed out on our sale


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking for rear adjustable control arms to get more camber? Well, look no further!
Features:
Billet Aluminum Construction - Anodized Black
Genuine Aurora Spherical Bearings
Approximately 5 Degrees of Camber Adjustment (-2.4 Degrees or +2.6 Degrees)
Adjustable in 1/36" Increments. Each 1/36" Corresponds to ~0.18 Degrees.
Dust boots now included!

*034MOTORSPORT, REAR UPPER ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! :thumbup:


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

You called my bluff. Order placed. :biggrinsanta:

edit: and coincidentally I just got my Season's Greeting card from 034. Classy - again. Thanks!! :thumbup:

Please be reminded that unlike the S3 and Golf GTI/R the TT/TTS battery is in the trunk under the spare tire and therefore cover for same is not applicable. You may want to clarify your advertisement.



Huey52 said:


> Is the carbon fiber engine cover surround and fuse block cover (pictured on S3 above) available for the TTS?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*We just released our carbon fiber goodies for the Mk3 TTs, 8V S3, and the Mk7!
*


*CARBON FIBER ENGINE COVER, 8V AUDI S3 & MKIII AUDI TTS*



*CARBON FIBER FUSE BOX COVER, MKVII VOLKSWAGEN GTI & GOLF R, 8V AUDI A3/S3, & MKIII AUDI TT/TTS*


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Santa's sleigh was early, but will be good and await Christmas (actually a warmer day in the garage early next week). Thanks 034! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting to see 034Motorsport's R460 Audi S3 in action? Video from the European Car Magazine 2.0T Tuner GP presented by Continental Tire


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*In the Fremont California area? Don't miss out on our open house!

Dynos starting at $79 or $89 for three pulls!*

NorCal Audi Club and 034Motorsport bring you WinterFest 2016! Join us at 034Motorsport for another great meet with food, cars, and fun!

We'll be hosting the 4th Annual NorCal Audi Club WinterFest as well as another 034Motorsport Dyno Day & Open House on Saturday, January 21st! We'll have all of the attractions you're used to, as well as a few extras: 

Cars & Enthusiasts - Bring your stock or modified Audi, meet fellow enthusiasts, see their cars, and get an in-depth look at some of 034Motorsport's race cars and projects.

Food & Drinks – This year Javad is bringing plenty of home-made chili, and we’ll have drinks and snacks on hand for you as well.

Open House - We will be giving tours of the 034Motorsport Facility, including our Service Department. This is your chance to see how our parts are made, and get a behind-the-scenes look at what goes on here at 034. 

Discounted Products - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event, as well as discounted pricing on 034Motorsport ECU Upgrades.

Free Raffle - Everyone who attends can enter their name in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.

Dyno Runs - We are offering great deals on baseline dynos, and accepting 16 cars. See what you car makes on our Mustang AWD Dyno, or just check out some of the other cars doing pulls. 

Dyno registration


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

X34 Carbon Fiber Air Intake Systems are back in stock and read to ship!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We have plenty in stock ready to ship! Make sure you take advantage of the free shipping we have going on for a limited time!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on TEeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the orders!

Any reviews?


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at? We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you guys working on an intake for the 8S TTRS by chance?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

croman44 said:


> Are you guys working on an intake for the 8S TTRS by chance?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Yes, we are! We have been working on the shops TTRS verifing fitment on existing parts and we will have an intake soon


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Take a closer look at 034Motorsport's product philosophy, and see what goes on behind the scenes to create and deliver 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Just thinking of Wuste [up]


*EVENT RECAP | 034MOTORSPORT AT WUSTE VEGAS*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Did you know that BMP TUNING has 034Motorsport products in stock ready to ship? 

Make sure to check them out!

*034MOTORSPORT AND BMP TUNING ESTABLISH AN OFFICIAL PARTNERSHIP IN THE CENTRAL-SOUTHERN USA*







Press Release

August 30th, 2017

Carrollton, TX

Today, 034Motorsport is fortifying its brand presence in the Central-Southern USA by announcing a regional distributor partnership with BMP Tuning.

This exciting partnership will enable existing dealers to get inventory faster, and allow 034Motorsport to be represented to more new shops in Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri, Arkansas and Louisiana. BMP Tuning will be the exclusive wholesale distributor in these six states.

“You’ll find few people in this industry as great to deal with as Autrey from BMP Tuning. He brings a fresh passion to the VAG aftermarket that’s exciting to see. This made the decision to partner with BMP Tuning very easy for all of us here at 034Motorsport,” States Troy Sicotte, Global Director of Sales for 034Motorsport. “BMP Tuning has committed to being in stock, and will be instrumental to getting our parts to existing dealers quickly, while expanding the dealer network in states where we have limited penetration.”


“Our goals are to help grow brands by representing them in a positive light. I treat each and every brand BMP Tuning represents as if it was my own company. By doing that on all levels, we are able to represent manufacturers in a way that benefits them more so than just slinging parts. We’re committed to applying this ethos to 034Motorsport in the six states we represent,” states Autrey McVicker, Owner of BMP Tuning. “We feel that the team at 034Motorsport are similar in thinking and aligned with our goals which makes it a great fit. We want to help grow 034Motorsport in our region, contributing to their amazing evolution, and be a major part of the brand’s ongoing wholesale expansion.”

Dealers can set up an account with BMP Tuning by contacting Eddie, their wholesale representative, directly:










Wholesale Email: [email protected]

Phone: 972-677-7604

Website: www.bmptuning.com

Address: 2125 Chenault Drive Suite 102 Carrollton, TX 75006


----------

